# Red X



## lcruzen (Jun 1, 2009)

What is the red x for in all the threads in the Acitve Thread forum? Like there is supposed to be a pic there or something


----------



## morkdach (Jun 1, 2009)

good ? someone will be along that knows


----------



## grothe (Jun 1, 2009)

I honestly thought it was my browser messin up. I click on "New Posts" and it's fine there.


----------



## DanMcG (Jun 1, 2009)

I meant to ask Bmudd about that when I saw him in chat last night, not sure what the X is actually replacing but if you rate a thread it goes away...I tried it on one of Pineys threads last week and it clears it to nice gold stars!


----------



## DanMcG (Jun 1, 2009)

LOL worked on this thread too :)


----------

